# Leiurus quinquestriatus Breeding questions....



## Vaughan69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well ive just got a small group of these, and wondered if anybody else has had any success breeding them? If so would you mind sharing your well earned info such as habitat whilst mating, heating, brood sizes, rough pregnancy length etc

I know they are relatively quick growers on the scale of things, especially compared to similarly large species (and faster than most buthids). 

Has anyone had any success keeping these communally whilst trying to mate/breed these? 

Thanks in advance for your time and answers. :worship:


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*okay*

currently keep a pair together and witnessed breeding at introduction.female has swelled up quick,so will post how long.kept in a 5 gallon with well dried burrowing substrate(the eco brand burrowing clay)and a small water dish i fill every other week.so far so good.
andy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rasputin (Apr 2, 2008)

the species is not known to be communal but in a large enough enclosure and with enough food, I know you can keep pairs safely. I know of a few people that have kept these communally with little to no loss but I'm not sure of the details.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 2, 2008)

These species are comunal as adults. I've had these for a few years and have had succes breeding them. I really didn't do anything special. Stuck seven of them in a 10 gal with sand misted and dried out so they can burrow. Dropped the temps to room temp for a few months then raised it to 86F. Everything else they did on their own. I can't tell you how long gestation is since I never witnessed them mating or found a spermataphore but all the females I had I grew from 2I. 
-Eddy


----------



## rasputin (Apr 2, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> I really didn't do anything special. Stuck seven of them in a 10 gal with sand misted and dried out so they can burrow.
> -Eddy


you had no losses? to the best of my knowledge this genre isn't very sociable, I could be thinking Androctonus but I'm pretty sure Leiurus is the same as far as sociability goes.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 2, 2008)

You are thinking Androctonus. Leirus are very socialble sharing same burrows and hides. The only problem is they have big appetites so don't put them together untill they mature because they will take advantage of the molting scorpion. I've gone months without feeding adults and they won't kill each other.
-Eddy


----------



## Vaughan69 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great answers guys, thanks very much for that. I was getting 3 of them for a small communal experiment (since canceled in favor of B.jacksoni due to the girlfriend threatening to put them in my bed at night if i get them lol). 

Id definitely still love to keep these (and breed) in the future. I also heard, like you, of contradicting reports of communal capabilities. I think the general rule, given for breeding from a low instar, is plenty of space, hides and food and you cant really go wrong. Always expect a few casualties, its only realistic, but given the right conditions it shouldn't be too much of an issue. 

Everyone has different experiences with species, i know a number of people over here that have tried communal setups with A.A's with success from a young age. It all comes down to setups and temperament i suppose. 

In a slight change, i wonder who has had any experience in breeding Jacksonis? I would definitely be breeding these as over here pretty much every collector who doesnt have them - wants them lol Unfortunately they are DWA due to being a buthid (although hardly life threatening for a healthy adult) its a shame as i think it greatly damages the hobby in removing some of the most interesting species from the average persons collection, obviously within reason, nobody should be allowed any of the seriously medically significant species without experience and maybe a licence in extreme cases (although not too many people adhere to it unforunately).


----------



## rasputin (Apr 3, 2008)

Vaughan69 said:


> Great answers guys, thanks very much for that. I was getting 3 of them for a small communal experiment (since canceled in favor of B.jacksoni due to the girlfriend threatening to put them in my bed at night if i get them lol).
> 
> Id definitely still love to keep these (and breed) in the future. I also heard, like you, of contradicting reports of communal capabilities. I think the general rule, given for breeding from a low instar, is plenty of space, hides and food and you cant really go wrong. Always expect a few casualties, its only realistic, but given the right conditions it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


my ex tried to keep me from having any potentially life threatening animals...note: she is my EX...enough said

best of luck with that _jacksonis_, I haven't bred them but everyone I know that has has had great luck - they're a relatively easy species to breed.

we've all got varying opinions as to how we keep our scorps and have different experiences but that's the best part of a forum


----------



## Xaranx (Apr 3, 2008)

Jacksoni's are easy as pie to breed, and the babies are big enough to start feeding on live 1/4" crickets/baby roaches.


----------



## Vaughan69 (Apr 3, 2008)

rasputin said:


> my ex tried to keep me from having any potentially life threatening animals...note: she is my EX...enough said
> 
> best of luck with that _jacksonis_, I haven't bred them but everyone I know that has has had great luck - they're a relatively easy species to breed.
> 
> we've all got varying opinions as to how we keep our scorps and have different experiences but that's the best part of a forum


I'd take a leaf from your book, but this is one of those girls you just dont wanna loose (suck a golfball through a garden hose  ) lol



Xaranx said:


> Jacksoni's are easy as pie to breed, and the babies are big enough to start feeding on live 1/4" crickets/baby roaches.


Thats the only thing ive been worried about is feeding, i HATE crickets, theyre far too noisy. So in the past ive always kept to locusts, Which up until now hasnt posed a problem. Saying that i dont know whether the smaller instar crickets make noise at all because before i only used to get extra large ones (for my emps).

Another small issue is the fact that i had these setups all ready for the LQ's and now i have to convert them for the jacksoni's, i guess ill just get a coco brick and mix it in with the sand, make the lot damp enough to raise humidity and then whack some bark slabs and branches in there - happy days eh  

Ive got a few flat pieces of slate in there now which i intended as a breeding patform for the LQ's, reckon they will be ok for the jacksonis?


----------



## ralliart (Apr 4, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> You are thinking Androctonus. Leirus are very socialble sharing same burrows and hides. The only problem is they have big appetites so don't put them together untill they mature because they will take advantage of the molting scorpion. I've gone months without feeding adults and they won't kill each other.
> -Eddy


I Concur,

kept my 1st batch of slings(48pcs) communally all the way to 3i with only one casualty caused by a friggin cricket to my molting li'l bugger! btw, I crushed that cricket pretty good.  

My friend kept a communal group of 4 adults before in a 20gal tank with 6 hides & they ended up squeezing in 1 hide altogether ALWAYS. :wall: 

Here's some things that I have done.

I introduced the male to my female who just had a feast of 1` large adult crix. they made the dance & mated. gestation period was around 8 months. Size of brood was 48 scorplings.

When My Female was already gravid, I kept her in a small KK with 2" of riversand with no waterdish. Alternately feeding her with crix, SW, roaches.

Hth


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 4, 2008)

I think my scorps breed pre-maturaly. My female was one very small and produced a small brood of about 15.


----------



## 32x20 life (Aug 16, 2011)

hey all ive just recently picked up an exquiset pair of lq's that should be strong candidates for parents soon to be=) please help me out and someone with the all mighty knowledge bless me and put me up to date as to how i should go about breeding my beautiful male and female lq..all help and advice greatly appreciated i have a maby 20 gallon tank and only a pair (male and female ) and currently have a seperater inbetween the two..ive never introduced them to eachother and i wont do so untill i know how to properly do so as i wouldnt want any cannibalism going on as there two pretty of a scorp to be eaten  by one another..any feedback appreciated fellow inverters


----------



## 32x20 life (Sep 11, 2011)

*The almost famous leiurus quenquestriatus aka deathstalker scorpion...*

so ive recently put my pair together and all seemed to be going well, my female l.q was roaming around and exploring her new surroundings (the males side of the tank) while my male stayed under his hide, it was the female that "found" the male under his hide and once he realized she wasnt food he immediately begain to try and seduce his future mate to be...the females reaction to being grabbed on by her mate was very defensive...is this normal behavior? this happened 3 times with no successful mating, yet, every time the female encountured her mate to be she got like this i seperated them fearing she was gunna get mad and eat her partner.. though i had previously fed them so i knew they were not hungry..and while the male was trying to seduce her he never did grasp her pedipalps correctly as when they do while about to begain mating...they have been seperated for about 4-5 days now when should i re-remove the seperater so they kan reattempt this process..was i doing something wrong? or should i keep the seperater out of the enclosure for a few days? (if i do this ill deffinatly make sure they are well fed) please help me out i know somebody on here has had success breeding this wonderful species...thanks all:biggrin:


----------



## Chrome69 (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a breeding pair of LQ's kept communally for about 3 months, they mated the day I introduced then I came home to the fat gravid female lying almost on top of a dead male. Thinking it might have been because she was gravid or PMS'd on the male but it was a healthy regular food taking male so i'm thinking it was her


----------

